# Showcase on Verizon?



## razgriz8426 (Dec 10, 2011)

Recently I bought a showcase from a friend under the impression that it was a fascinate, and therefore would work with Verizon. However after doing my research I now know it is a showcase that she had used on Alaska's ACS. Now I need to figure out if there's a way to change the modem/ESN/meid/APN/ROM/anything to get this to work with Verizon. I've already put cm10 for the fascinate on it, so I'm comfortable with Odin, cwm, the works. Can anything be done? If not, it's going in the classifieds as an MP3 player :-D.


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

You could TRY too put it on verizen stock firmware and a verizen modem and they MAY flash it for you but that's just my 2 cents its worth trying right. After flashing the stock firmware for the fascinate go into a verizen store and ask them if they can flash it too their network. Also if you don't want that phone you can give it too me haha I need another one ive been wanting too teat some stuff for some developers 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## IamUmpire57 (Apr 18, 2012)

Similar question but different. If you have 2 phones on the same network (CSpire) can you move service from one phone to the other without bringing it in store?

I swear I have searched so if there is a thread like this then just point me to it.


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Nope that has to do with their network not the phones







so if you got any mods better uninstall them







:angry:









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## IamUmpire57 (Apr 18, 2012)

I figured. Shouldnt be a problem. My daughter is thinking of upgrading and we have the same phone but hers does not have a crack in the screen and mine does have a small one. I can ODIN them both back to stock and then go that route


----------



## razgriz8426 (Dec 10, 2011)

BBrad said:


> You could TRY too put it on verizen stock firmware and a verizen modem and they MAY flash it for you but that's just my 2 cents its worth trying right. After flashing the stock firmware for the fascinate go into a verizen store and ask them if they can flash it too their network. Also if you don't want that phone you can give it too me haha I need another one ive been wanting too teat some stuff for some developers
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


I've been trying to get the thing modified with DFS and CDMA workshop, but I can't get the phone to communicate; I just keep getting "Failed...Phone doens't answer" or whatever. I assume you don't want it for the $70 I paid for it?


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

You brought it into a verizen store and asked if they could activate it?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

